# Aeroplan advice



## sea (Apr 2, 2008)

I recently booked flights via Aeroplan for my family's winter holiday in March 2009. In planning my strategy to get the number of seats required, I had conversations with a couple of Aeroplan agents, and they both seemed to think that Aeroplan inventory is available online at the same time as it becomes available for them to book(via the 1-800 #). I was surprised to hear this because when I login and attempt to book online, the inventory does not go up as far in the calendar as the agents. In fact, there is a gap of approx. 2 weeks from the date I can see online to the date the agent can book up to. In other words, the agent can book approx. 354 days out, yet online I can only see approx. 340 days out. Not sure if I'm making sense here, but I'd be interested in having a dialogue with someone who knows the ins and outs of Aeroplan. Please reply here, or you can PM me if you prefer.
Many thanks.


----------



## Aussie girl (Apr 2, 2008)

I have experienced this recently also. I always book online with aeroplan but noticed this last time the online system was out by a few weeks. It's very frustrating.


----------



## BevL (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm sorry I don't know anything about Aeroplan, I'm an Alaska Airlines girl myself.  Have you tried your post over at flyertalk?  It's www.flyertalk.com and it is to frequent flying what TUG is to timesharing.  They can be a bit testy but I think the Air Canada board is one of the more friendly.

I hope you get a more definitive answer here but it might be worth a try.

Bev


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Apr 3, 2008)

Interesting thread -- I logged on today to ask precisely the same question in regard to a Hawaii trip I've booked for next summer (2009).

Don't quote me, but I recall the one time I did this I had to book 255 days in advance (or was it 355 days). Can someone please confirm this? I mean, *exactly* how many days before the flight date do the seats get released for Aeroplan?

Whatever the number is, I managed a couple of years ago to fly myself and my (now ex) wife and two kids almost for free return to Mexico. (I had to top up one ticket a little as I ran out of points.) It made the two-week trip very affordable and I want to do the same thing for Hawaii.

One frustration was that I had to book the outgoing flight then wait two weeks to book the return flight, with no certainty I would get the return seats. Had that occurred, i would have had to pay some kind of penalty. I recall that I got the last (only?) four Aeroplan seats on that return flight. Yikes!

Another detail is that the agent somehow made the outgoing and return flights into one return airfare for each of us, thereby saving some sort of fee. When I called Aeroplan on a later date, the next person I spoke to was annoyed by that  and said the first agenda "should not have done that."

Anyway, I have also been told that if you book online at one minute past midnight on the day X number of days beforehand (whatever that number is) that the seats get "released" you have a better chance of getting them. I assume that means you're better off going online to do this rather than calling an agent as (I imagine) they don't work at that hour.

I'd very much appreciate it if someone could fill in or correct my assumptions above. If I screw things up, I'll be paying full retail prices for those Hawaii tickets (since I'm already locked into the resort check-in/check-out dates).

One more thing -- I live close to Toronto, Ontario, but could easily drive to Buffalo. If anyone has insider-type tips about the merits of doing this -- in order to fly with an Aeroplan partner airline rather than Air Canada -- I'd appreciate advice. I'm also interested in whether we have to stop at LAX (and if we could stay overnight) or if the flight can be direct.


----------



## sea (Apr 3, 2008)

*Thetimeshareguy, I can tell you what worked for me.*

I spoke with Aeroplan a few weeks before I needed to book, and managed to get a really knowledgeable agent who explained in great detail exactly what I needed to do in order to get the seats I wanted.
Flights become available to the agents 356 days prior, so check your calendar, and call Aeroplan a couple of days in advance to make sure you've got the correct date. No one was able to state at what time the seats become available, but they suggested calling after midnight our time(EST) as their Vancouver office is open until 11pm local time....so if you wanted to, you could get an agent up to 2pm EST. I made calls over a few days after midnight but the inventory hadn't been loaded. The Montreal office opens at 7am, so you start phoning there around 6:55am and keep dialing until they answer. Get right to the point with the agent, as other agents may be giving away the seats you want, as you speak. (If you have a cell phone, use both your home line and cell phone to call in............I tried this a few times, and for some reason, the call they'd pick up first was the one I'd made second. 
You ask for a 'reverse order booking' and state exactly which outbound dates/flight times you're interested in (do your homework first). This will get you your outward flight (Canada to Hawaii), but they book any old flight and date for the inbound (Hawaii to Canada), and as long as you booked with an agent (& paid their fee $30. I think per ticket), you can make a one time change at a later date and book(hopefully) the return flight you desire......when that date becomes available.
You then have to go through the exact same thing to book your return flight. 
If you're lucky, you'll get what you want. If you're travelling off peak times, you've got a better chance. 
What happened to me was that I managed to get 5 seats on the outbound, but then when I went to book the inbound, there were only 2 seats released in economy and 2 seats released in business class on the flight I wanted. The flight was at a peak time, and had already sold out a block of seats, so the supervisors I spoke with speculated this was the reason for so few being released. I initially split the family onto 2 different flights, however after thinking it through I decided to return 2 tickets, reclaim my points, and purchase the 2 tickets from Air Canada. They waived the service charge under the circumstances. I had high hopes of getting us all on the same flights. There are other options for dealing with this, (confirmed standby on day of flight which means you've got a ticket for another flight but want to do a same day flight change, or to try again at 331 days out to book on a partner airline, or try calling repeatedly to see if other Aeroplan seats have become available, and I'm sure there are probably many others that I don't know about yet. None were as sure a thing as just paying for the darned seats!). 

Bevl, thank you for the flyertalk info. I've never checked them out, but will.


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Sea, this is really invaluable information. Thanks!  

I never would have thought of the time zone aspect and playing the Vancouver and Montreal times. Brilliant!

It sounds like overall one just has to keep calling up to, during and after the critical date when seats get released. It also sounds like doing this online is a waste of time, because the agents get the seats first.

I was also interested in your notation about the different date when partner airlines become available. I'll play that game if I have to, although we're traveling with kids so really must travel as agroup.

Re-reading this thread confirms in my mind that I will apply for an RBC Avion card ASAP since it doesn't have all these restrictions.

Now we have to delete this thread so no one else knows our "insider secrets" ha ha (We don't need even more competition for the seats!)


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 5, 2008)

I can confirm that it is indeed 356 days and it's less than this for *A partners - each is different ie. Air New Zealand is 348 days and United is only 335 days.

This is a real conundrum and generally means the person wanting the shortest stay wins out. 

Similar to what's above, my strategy would be to book a return by requesting the earliest flight back when you make your outbound. Then make a change to the return to correspond to the date you want to actually return, when that 350 day window opens.   Then call back to change the return to a more appropriate date when that window opens. (This approach would save the redeposit fee over my second option.)

Remember, if you are flying to a location that is on the other side of the date line that it will be a day earlier on the other side of the world, so you could theoretically book out and back the same day you call, and the return would actually be the next day. 

Second option - book a one-way award to hold the outbound seat(s), then when the date opens for your preferred return, call in and request a change to a return trip, pay the various fees (redeposit, new res, etc.) and try to book the return dates you need.

Be very careful on bookings in peak season - I got caught doing the above - redeem for 1st class on YYZ-LAX-AKL//CHC-SYD (only economy available) and then the return SYD-YVR (economy only), then YVR-YYZ in 1st class.  That SYD-YVR was brutal!

RE *A out of Buffalo - you don't need to go to Buffalo as you can fly *A out of Toronto at the same rate.  Having, said that it's possible to get more availability out of Buffalo but expect to have more connections.  Redemptions on various *A carriers can be cheaper depending on the configurations they fly ie. Air New Zealand first class was cheaper than an Air Canada first class because NZ classifies it as business class not first (even thought it's far superior to AC's first).

Oh and the Aeroplan web site will return no available tickets at times when there are actually tickets in the system - this is particularly true of flights to destinations without e-ticket capability like Grand Cayman.  I tested this by doing a query on-line while talking to an agent on the phone.

When doing long haul flights try a variety of connection points to get where you're going and you can usually find something.  This of course is more applicable to say Europe or USA than Hawaii.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 6, 2008)

Back in the early days of Marriott Reward packages (air+hotel) AC was not one of the airlines that Marriott could deposit FF miles with .. so I selected UA as it was a partner of AC. It has worked out great for me over the years - in fact, even if buying tickets on AC through UA it's cheaper as they don't seem to charge all the 'extras' AC is infamous for. 

I often check AC's site for Aeroplan flights and constantly see problems of 'connecting' flight availability and very few 'direct' flights -- this doesn't seem to be a prob with UA booking AC as I assume each 'partner' of AC gets a certain number of seats that they can book for their customers.

BTW using FF miles, unless the flight is less than 4 hours, I always book business class (2 class planes) on AC which seem to have better availability - yet in most cases the 'bump' in FF miles needed over economy is about 50% - yet if you're paying cash biz class is about 4 times more expensive.

Also suggest you join ANA's free site as it's an AC partner and it allows you to check for Star Alliance partner flights using FF miles.   Once you know what is available it's a lot easier to phone and book it...and to plan your hotels.

https://aswbe-i.ana.co.jp/p_per/sky_ip_per_en/preAwdSearchLogin.do

Brian


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 7, 2008)

Why not just use the Star Alliance web site?

http://www.staralliance.com/


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 8, 2008)

Perhaps old habits die hard ... I've been used to using the ANA site to check for FF seat availability on all Star Alliance flights, but looking over the *A site you linked, I couldn't figure out where to go to do that.  Could you explain?

Brian



caribbeansun said:


> Why not just use the Star Alliance web site?
> 
> http://www.staralliance.com/


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry, I misunderstood what you were saying (read it too quickly) - I use the *A site for figuring out "unique" routings in order to ensure I've covered off all possible options when seats aren't readily available NOT to check on seat availability.

Thanks for the ANA tip, I didn't realize they showed availability!


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 9, 2008)

Have you folks actually had that much difficulty booking aeroplan flights? I got a President's day trip to New York on Aeroplan classic this year about 6 weeks in advance. I tried for Maui at Christmas next year last week but that was unavailable [obviously ] I'm curious what people's success rates are for getting the tickets they want, because I'm considering going on a manic aeroplan points accumulation binge. (switch credit cards, change flights to a large # of connections, etc). How hard has it been to get reasonably desirable flights (eg Europe in summer, Hawaii for week 7). I'm ok if I have to pay cash for Christmas flights, but I'd hate to end up with a bunch of points expiring.

Michael


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 10, 2008)

It's all a function of where and when you're traveling - I've had to do some rather exotic routing to get to some locations.  More times than not I've found it difficult to get seats looking >6 months out.  I tried for a flight to Grand Cayman 11 months out without luck last year.  Almost was SOL trying to get into Greece and home from Turkey last summer and I already posted the problems I hit getting home from Aus.


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Apr 12, 2008)

bizaro86 said:


> I'm considering going on a manic aeroplan points accumulation binge. (switch credit cards, change flights to a large # of connections, etc).
> 
> Michael



I suggest you look into another card, such as RBC's Avion (which I've repeatedly heard is the best -- no black out periods, no seat restrictions (i.e., if the seat is available to anyone, it's availabe on Avion points). TD bank has also come out with a new card that I don't know much about but may have the same or better features.

Whatever card you choose, you want bonus sign-up miles, a mile per dollar spent on the card, and no restrictions on seats!

As soon as I use up my aeroplan points flying the kids and girlfriend to Hawaii, I'm switching cards. Sorry I didn't do that years ago!


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 13, 2008)

A friend who has a CIBC card tells me he can't use the miles for business class tickets....is that true and for all the 'bank' cards?  Personally, the greatest value to me of using FF miles is to have enough to get biz class instead of economy ... it's usually only 50% more points but in dollar value biz class sells for almost 4 times as much as economy.  For long trips, biz class is the only way to comfortably travel.

Brian


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 14, 2008)

Your friend is mistaken - I get a large portion of my Aeroplan miles through CIBC's Aerogold card and have flown 1st on a number of flights - most recently to New Zealand.  I do find that availability on long haul flights is quite low or non-existent for 1st so perhaps he's confusing poor availability with a limitation on his card.

Seems to me CIBC had more than one card though - perhaps its the other one???


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 14, 2008)

Flying first (even on AC) to New Zealand would have been a real treat. Do you have any idea what that would have cost if you had to pay cash?

I don't know what CIBC card he got -- he said he was influenced by their TV ad showing the 'shrinking' plane when it came to using FF miles and that it wasn't supposed to be a problem using this card, but found out later he had to fly economy.  I'll ask when I see him again.

Brian


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 15, 2008)

Yup - $12,500 each as a matter of fact.

Loved Air New Zealand - lay flat pods.  We left LAX around 11:30 and fell asleep around 1:30am and didn't wake up until they served breakfast around 6:00am - almost no jet lag at all.  It was wonderful!!



pwrshift said:


> Flying first (even on AC) to New Zealand would have been a real treat. Do you have any idea what that would have cost if you had to pay cash?


----------



## MaryH (Apr 15, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> I don't know what CIBC card he got -- he said he was influenced by their TV ad showing the 'shrinking' plane when it came to using FF miles and that it wasn't supposed to be a problem using this card, but found out later he had to fly economy.  I'll ask when I see him again.
> 
> Brian



Brian,

The shrinking plane ad is for RBC Avion.  RBC Avion could only redeem for economy if you do a direct redemption with RBC since they purchase the ticket.  If he transfer the miles to British Airway and now I believe they have a 50% transfer bonus till sometime in May, he can use those points to book BA and AA in Business class.

I have found AC been difficult to get some award ticket, especially for family, if you are not SuperElite.  My sister tried to do some redemption last year to Indiapolis and was not able to do so for her family of 4.  Very early on only 3 seats were available (CRJ from YYZ-IND) and by the time she got around to booking it was down to 1 so I had to instant KK from my account since I have access to special availability as an SE.

I have done several redemptions recently which I would not have been able to do so under the classic awards and the plus awards are often a rip off versus paid tickets.  

Even if you found the availability for the ticket, I find AC/AE award fees the highest in the industry since they also consider fuel surcharges additional fees....


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 16, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Brian,
> 
> ...The shrinking plane ad is for RBC Avion.
> 
> ... I find AC/AE award fees the highest in the industry since they also consider fuel surcharges additional fees....


 
I think you're right about RBC - my mistake.  I'll see him next week and ask.

Interesting what you said about AC fares with surcharges, etc.  Last November I got an online quote for two of my kids to Rome on AC and it was around $1200 all in.  I'm a member of UA and was going to partner AC through them for FF miles, but their price was under $800 on the same plane so decided to pay 'cash' instead and have my kids earn UA miles.

Brian


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 16, 2008)

And don't forget that they will charge you a booking fee of $25 per ticket if you have to call them because you can't book it on-line.

With Grand Cayman you couldn't book on-line because GCM doesn't have the ability to issue e-tickets.

It's a money grab in many ways.  In part that's why I'm using a Starwood credit card these days far more often than the Aerogold.


----------



## sea (Apr 23, 2008)

MaryH, you mention something interesting that I'm not aware of.....superelite status with Aeroplan.......what do you need in order to qualify, and what does it get you? I'm wondering if superelite status allows access to the online aeroplan rewards earlier than the regular? I found it interesting that the aeroplan agents that I spoke with all seemed to think aeroplan members had access to rewards at the same time they did.......but I never saw that. The airline reward availability that I can see online is always a couple of weeks behind their availability. I am not superelite, nor any special status that I'm aware of. We accumulate a decent number of points by use of our credit cards, but only a modest number for flights.


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 24, 2008)

Air Canada Super Elite: 100,000 Aeroplan Status Miles or 100 Status Flight Segments

Status miles are only earned on flights - nothing charged to a cc will get you any qualifying miles.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 24, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Brian,
> 
> ...I have found AC been difficult to get some award ticket, especially for family, if you are not SuperElite. My sister tried to do some redemption last year to Indiapolis and was not able to do so for her family of 4. Very early on only 3 seats were available (CRJ from YYZ-IND) and by the time she got around to booking it was down to 1 so I had to instant KK from my account since I have access to special availability as an SE.
> ....


 
I did some playing with the Aeroplan site last night for a trip to Australia using business class.  What I found were only a mix of economy/business on such flights for 100,000 FF miles ... BUT if you insistedon business class for the whole flight it was 475,000 FF miles.  Rip off.

Brian


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 25, 2008)

There are several routings to SYD - try Air NZ through SFO or LAX, then try the same but with a stop in AUK or PAP.  You've also got United through HNL and AC direct to YVR to name just a few.

You may have to mix and match AC with *A members.


----------



## asp (Apr 27, 2008)

if you have one segment of your Air Canada trip that is business class, then you can upgrade any other segments booked on Air Canada (not code share or other airlines) to business class based on availability at the gate.  

when we have done this, we enquire how many business class seats are sold on each plane, and choose the flight with the least seats committed already.

we were able to go to Japan/China with confirmed business class seats ging to Tokyo, Tokyo to Shangahi (ANA)  - booked in July for September flights.  For Shanghai Vancouver, we were able to upgrade at the gate, choosing staying an extra day to get a flight with fewer seats sold.

Our family booked Business class to Hawaii, economy on way home, and then three of the four of them got upgrades on the way home.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 28, 2008)

caribbeansun said:


> Air Canada Super Elite: 100,000 Aeroplan Status Miles or 100 Status Flight Segments
> 
> Status miles are only earned on flights - nothing charged to a cc will get you any qualifying miles.



Hi caribbeansun,

I think it is now down to 95 segments although it remains 100K status miles.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 28, 2008)

caribbeansun said:


> There are several routings to SYD - try Air NZ through SFO or LAX, then try the same but with a stop in AUK or PAP.  You've also got United through HNL and AC direct to YVR to name just a few.
> 
> You may have to mix and match AC with *A members.



Those are good suggestions.  But Aeroplan site is getting hard to use for *A awards and I found it easier to call and pay the $30 fee.  Also check ANZ YVR to AKL which being from only last Nov, might be a little easier.  

Also *A is worth investigating since only AC flight segments charge the fuel surcharges and Europe in Business class is only 80K on *A not 85K.

yeah, an old university friend told me they paid 300K for 4 tickets out west to go skiing, admitted for March Break so he is planning to cut off CIBC gold card since he does not want to pay 3x for the privilege.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 28, 2008)

That's why I use UA instead of Aeroplan for my AC flights as they will route me on all *A partners.  Even the ANA site won't show a variety of partners from Canada - usually just AC.

It's too bad that ANA is really the only one to show most *A partner flights and the seats available for FF miles on them.  AA has a much easier way and you can see what's available online ... and will hold the seats for 14 days until the miles get in your account -- UA won't do that, and doubt that AC would either.  Are there any other sites than ANA that will show that for *A flights?

Brian 



MaryH said:


> ... But Aeroplan site is getting hard to use for *A awards and I found it easier to call and pay the $30 fee.
> ...Also *A is worth investigating since only AC flight segments charge the fuel surcharges and Europe in Business class is only 80K on *A not 85K.
> .


----------

